

Provably Fair Bitcoin Casino, in Minecraft - eof
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-Hg2Ft0Vtc

======
SlipperySlope
This is great. Because of the very low cost of bitcoin exchanges, the casino
can be profitable with a likewise small rake.

